# Florida holiday :)



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

here are some pictures from our recent holiday in Orlando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we were there for 10 nights and had a great time!  warning - this thread is VERY pic heavy!

the day of travel - we went on the train and stayed at a hotel at the airport.































In Florida -


































































more pics to follow...


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

seaworld-


























































hollywood studios -


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

universal/island of adventure -


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

animal kingdom -







































































epcot-





i'd given up on make up at this point because i swated it off very quickly!


----------



## marquise (May 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a fantastic time! I really want to go and book a holiday now!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

this day we wnet shopping and went out for a meal -


























busch gardens -














































thsi day we went to a waterpark so no pics there and then shopping at downtown disney-


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

magic kingdom-































i actually took about 600 piccies but won't bore you all with more of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

I would look at every single one of your pics if you uploaded them, but it would be tedious for you! Thanks for sharing! Wow, 10 long days of fun you had! You looked beautiful with and without makeup! 

The VWs look so cute! And the food looks good! It is all worth saving for this holiday, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now you're making want to go to a big theme park like this this very second!


----------



## banana1234 (May 16, 2010)

you look like you had a great time lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing all the pictures, its changed alot since i went last!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I would look at every single one of your pics if you uploaded them, but it would be tedious for you! Thanks for sharing! Wow, 10 long days of fun you had! You looked beautiful with and without makeup! 

The VWs look so cute! And the food looks good! It is all worth saving for this holiday, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now you're making want to go to a big theme park like this this very second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! yeah theme parks are awesome! i love roller coasters!me and nick are like big kids when we get in a theme park! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes everything was well worth saving up for 1.5 yrs for!


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2010)

Looks like lots of fun, Lou!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

Wow!  Looks like you had a great time and did a ton of stuff.  Did you rest at all, lol?!  Maybe you need a vacation after your vacation.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Wow!  Looks like you had a great time and did a ton of stuff.  Did you rest at all, lol?!  Maybe you need a vacation after your vacation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
funny you should say that! but no we didn't really have any rest days! we arrived at the theme parks at about 8.30 each morning and didn't get home until 7pm. then we'd go out for a meal.... one day we spent shopping so we got a lie in... but i don't think i've ever walked so much in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all worth it though!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Lou! I am glad you both had such a great time!


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2010)

Looks like you had an awesome time! I want to go to Florida now!! I love love love disney!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 16, 2010)

It looks like you had a wonderful holiday Lou! And I love the food pictures, I always take pictures of my food too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing with us.

This brings back childhood memories - I have a photo of myslef next to that same Jaws shark somewhere from when I was there in 1996 or so.


----------



## amber_j (May 16, 2010)

Wow, you guys must have had an aawesome time. So glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## bell21 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, it looks like you had a great time! These pics make me miss my home state, i need to go back for a visit.


----------



## peachsuns (May 16, 2010)

What a vacation! And you guys went to so many places! 
I felt so happy and excited seeing your pictures. 
Thank you so much for sharing, Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_It looks like you had a wonderful holiday Lou! And I love the food pictures, I always take pictures of my food too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing with us.

This brings back childhood memories - I have a photo of myslef next to that same Jaws shark somewhere from when I was there in 1996 or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww you should so dig that picture out and try and scan it in so we could see! i bet it's really cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i'm pleased somebody else takes pictures of food! nick said i was the only person mental enough to do that and actually stopped me doing it in some of the more classy places we ate!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 16, 2010)

Haha.. Nick should see me and some of my friends on our trips to Rome. A full table of people snapping away at their plates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I often have memories of particular things I've eaten on trips, so why wouldn't I photograph them.


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

These are fab!!!  Hopefully Florida was not too hot and humid for you. 

Yay for theme parks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2010)

Looks like you and Nick had a great time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the pictures!


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2010)

You both look like you had an awesome time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## panther27 (May 16, 2010)

Lou,looks like you had a great time!Those are really cool pics,I love the tree of life and all those animals,and that Jaws is so cool.I've never been to Florida before,I absolutely love all of those displays


----------



## thezander (May 18, 2010)

Wow, looks like you two had an awesome time, had fun and ate spectacular looking desserts! I'm moving back to california this summer, now I can't wait to drive down to LA and go to one of the theme parks there.

also, lol forever at those amazing ~Florida~ posters


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2010)

yeah those florida postcards were funny! we sent them to our work places! hee hee! when i got back to work it was pinned up on the wall - the guys loved it!


----------



## kc8 (May 26, 2010)

Totally enjoyed looking at all your pictures.  You guys did soo much in 10 days!  Wow.  The food pictures totally made me drool!  I'm soo lusting to go now..


----------



## kaliraksha (May 28, 2010)

Mmm food! Looks like you guys had tons of fun! Thanks for sharing the pics. Now I have a vacation itch that needs to be scratched sometime soon! *batting eyes in direction of the bf*


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 8, 2010)

Just saw these pictures now!  Looks like a great time!  We went there in 2005 and had a blast.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 15, 2010)

mmmmmm dole whips


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoxyJ* 

 
_mmmmmm dole whips_

 
i know! they were the best treat that i had over there!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely photographs and your skin is looking flawless!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Lovely photographs and your skin is looking flawless!_

 





 thanks so much for the compliment. i always get so paranoid about my skin


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't be paranoid! It looks brilliant!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely food porn!!!! I'm going to Orlando this weekend and I cant even begin to do half of what you did. Its always great to look at the place you live through the eyes of others. You look like you  had a great time!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Lovely food porn!!!! I'm going to Orlando this weekend and I cant even begin to do half of what you did. Its always great to look at the place you live through the eyes of others. You look like you  had a great time!_

 
yeah i bet because you live in Florida you don't do half the touristy things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and Nick would love to live in Florida when we're older though -we both love it so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have fun this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try squeeze in all you can!!


----------

